# I am uneasy that there will be almost no Uber drivers left driving on the road after the UI payments uniformly roll across the nation.



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Maybe pax will start appreciating us more after. One can only hope.
And if the virus wont kill you,that McDonalds junk eventually will.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Hopefully... and I concur about McDonald's. That food is a sure fire way of "contracting" a heart attack. I remember the documentary "Super Size Me", and how the star's cholesterol and other electrolytes and enzymes were severely compromised from healthy levels after a month's diet. I try my best to avoid such food, but when I do partake, I feel quite nauseated after.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

When states re-open they will stop the UI payments.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah... I don't know how to feel about that. I feel optimistic that our great country can get back to excellence when states lift the stay at home orders, but I feel terrible about those who are really happy and comfortable with receiving their large dollar benefits. One of my close friends were one of the lucky ones to be getting paid as an Uber driver as "laid off", and he is already on a months long road trip across the US. If his UI stops while he is camping out in the middle of Arizona (one of his planned stops), I don't know what he will do.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes there will be a massive shortage of drivers once the Unemployment benefits start rolling out to the drivers smart enough to claim & get them

at least until 7/31 when the extra Fed $600 expires

after that it depends on what state your in

Here in Texas 99% of the drivers are getting $207 a week (with the extra $600 it totals $807 per week until 7/31)

now, not all the drivers are collecting yet (likely to smooth out by end of May)

But you will be paid for all weeks backdated to your application date (lump sum $2 -$3K for the 4-8 week delay)

but after 7/31 it goes back to $207

now the good news &#128521;

Texas has Self Employed report their NET PROFITS for the week they work

NET PROFITS is profits AFTER EXPENSES

so if you drive 20 hours & make $400 & drive 1,000 miles you report "Net Profits" after expenses for that week (1,000 miles times $.575 = $575 expense so your "Net Profit for that week is -$175 which is reported as Worked 20 hours & Net Profit of $0)

so you qualify for the $207 as your NET PROFITS are $0 (so yes you get the $207 on top of the $400 &#128521

you can claim until the overall 39 weeks runs out (or an extra 23 weeks after 7/31)

so the drivers who understand we don't have "Earnings" & as a self employed business we have "Profits" can get an extra $828 per month until the end of the year (the DUA/PUA expire at the end of December 2020)

So, for now I'm good with the $807 per week until 7/31 & I'll enjoy my PayCation for the next 2 & 1/2 months

I'll start driving again sometime in August & will enjoy the extra $207 per week on top of my weekly "Profits" &#128527;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

RobLinn said:


> you can claim until the overall 39 weeks runs out (or an extra 23 weeks after 7/31)


The TWC will tell you that the state has lifted the SAH and you can now apply for work. Then they will cutoff your staycation funds.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

But I did see this:


Young Kim said:


> My concern relates to what the general public will receive in terms of prompt service.


And to that I say eff 'em. Supposed to be staying at home anyway.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> As I have been reading about the current unprecedented situation, one issue particularly concerns me. For probably a significant overwhelming majority of current active drivers, the unemployment payments (with the $600 add on from the Federal government) will result in most being paid a notably higher amount of money relative to what they can and are making right now. This would greatly support those who are choosing to be cautious with their health and stay home to protect themselves and their families. I completely understand their choice and am glad they will be financially supported.


That's the entire PURPOSE of the $600 Stimulus Money ..Get off the Road ...

They don't want you to driver because you/we are spreading COVID ...getting it from passengers and passing it on to other passengers.

My City is around 100k people... for the longest time 45 days or so we were at 5,6 and 7 COVID cases.. now we are at 1,516 with around 150 new cases each day.

*It isn't TIME to go back driving here yet* ... the $600 is to keep us off the roads


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Dear KevinJohnson, I totally hear you... I hope everything works out well for everyone.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

LMAO

if you don't know how to work the "Apply for Jobs" condition then your not doing it right

I can apply for that Executive Vice President position at Halliburton that pays $2 Million per year

doubt I'll get it but that's going on my "Job Search" record

on the other hand as a SELF EMPLOYED DUA recipient I'm not required to do the Job Search (as I'm self employed I'm employed but due to the lack of business I can't make money because the virus has reduced usage in my market)

again, if you know what your doing & understand the requirements & the specific details it's easier to make "Profits" &#128521;


KevinJohnson said:


> The TWC will tell you that the state has lifted the SAH and you can now apply for work. Then they will cutoff your staycation funds.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RobLinn said:


> Yes there will be a massive shortage of drivers once the Unemployment benefits start rolling out to the drivers smart enough to claim & get them
> 
> at least until 7/31 when the extra Fed $600 expires
> 
> ...


Why am i still working ???

What is Wrong with me !


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Why am i still working ???
> 
> What is Wrong with me !


The PUA is like a game....they probably accept 95% of the applications and figure if you can hold off waiting the 50 days to get it, here it is.....&#128149;&#127801;&#128149;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> As I have been reading about the current unprecedented situation, one issue particularly concerns me. For probably a significant overwhelming majority of current active drivers, the unemployment payments (with the $600 add on from the Federal government) will result in most being paid a notably higher amount of money relative to what they can and are making right now. This would greatly support those who are choosing to be cautious with their health and stay home to protect themselves and their families. I completely understand their choice and am glad they will be financially supported. My concern relates to what the general public will receive in terms of prompt service. There was one case on another thread where a driver reported making $1200 for the week. I find that VERY surprising (given the paucity and lack of requests) but I will give him/or her the benefit of doubt and believe its veracity.
> 
> I strongly believe to reach those numbers it would have required the driver to have worked likely 7 days a week and 10-12 hours each day/night for the entirety of the week (especially because Uber took away the bonuses like the Quest Promotions, consecutive ride payments, etc). But of course, everyone knows that receiving $1200 from Uber is not the "real" take home amount. You have to subtract the cost of many many full gas fillups, tolls, and general wear and tear on the car. So maybe the true cost in that case is a net profit of slightly under $1000. But...here where I live in Illinois, many people (including Uber drivers who were lucky enough to already be approved and paid out)&#8230; were reporting bi-weekly deposits of over $2000, or OVER $1000 per week (because they either faxed in or were quite fortunate).
> 
> ...


The enhanced unemployment is temporary.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

I only had to wait about 30 days

but I was lucky I had the financial savings to wait (I stopped driving on 3/28)

now that savings has been replenished & I'm using the extra to pamper my car (new tires, transmission flush, LED Lights, Waterproof seat covers, new Neoprene floor mats, etc)

but once I start back up in August I understand the difference between "Earnings" & "Profits"

we don't have "Earnings"
We have "Profits"

And "Net Profits" will give me an extra $207 per week on top of my driving "Profits" so it's an extra "Profit Bonus" I'll enjoy putting in my Goldman Sachs Savings account &#128521;



jgiun1 said:


> The PUA is like a game....they probably accept 95% of the applications and figure if you can hold off waiting the 50 days to get it, here it is.....&#128149;&#127801;&#128149;


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

For every driver staying home chillin on UI, there’ll be more rides for drivers who don’t mind the risk!

I stopped driving. As did other driver friends. While others are still driving. The ones that are, have an issue with, “free money”. I don’t have those qualms

To each his own! I can’t wait till my UI comes through! I’ll be sitting on my ass in style!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

On the contrary, there might be some good surges on regular Uber and Uber Eats once this happens


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

As if I was out there for the public to begin with , I’m out there to profit by any means I can , if that means I shuffle you in your face just because I feel like it , so be it . I’m not running a charity . My way is the highway or 3.98 , your choice , we’ll actually I always make the choice as I’m driving


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Yeah... I don't know how to feel about that. I feel optimistic that our great country can get back to excellence when states lift the stay at home orders, but I feel terrible about those who are really happy and comfortable with receiving their large dollar benefits. One of my close friends were one of the lucky ones to be getting paid as an Uber driver as "laid off", and he is already on a months long road trip across the US. If his UI stops while he is camping out in the middle of Arizona (one of his planned stops), I don't know what he will do.


Instead of saving money while the UI is coming in(because we don't know when this will end), he took a road trip and blowing his UI. These are the kind of bad decisions Uber drivers make.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> For every driver staying home chillin on UI, there'll be more rides for drivers who don't mind the risk!
> 
> I stopped driving. As did other driver friends. While others are still driving. The ones that are, have an issue with, "free money". I don't have those qualms
> 
> To each his own! I can't wait till my UI comes through! I'll be sitting on my ass in style!


Have an issue with free money?? No thats not the issue maybe some of us have a problem with the $750 part. Id rather work 60 hours and take home $1200 then to sit on my ass and collect a free $750 but I know most people will choose lazy over any other option if you give them a choice. I know where I live $750/week wont let you get anywhere but stand in place. Can't save any money with $750 only just getting by...I guess some are just content on getting by.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> As I have been reading about the current unprecedented situation, one issue particularly concerns me. For probably a significant overwhelming majority of current active drivers, the unemployment payments (with the $600 add on from the Federal government) will result in most being paid a notably higher amount of money relative to what they can and are making right now. This would greatly support those who are choosing to be cautious with their health and stay home to protect themselves and their families. I completely understand their choice and am glad they will be financially supported. My concern relates to what the general public will receive in terms of prompt service. There was one case on another thread where a driver reported making $1200 for the week. I find that VERY surprising (given the paucity and lack of requests) but I will give him/or her the benefit of doubt and believe its veracity.
> 
> I strongly believe to reach those numbers it would have required the driver to have worked likely 7 days a week and 10-12 hours each day/night for the entirety of the week (especially because Uber took away the bonuses like the Quest Promotions, consecutive ride payments, etc). But of course, everyone knows that receiving $1200 from Uber is not the "real" take home amount. You have to subtract the cost of many many full gas fillups, tolls, and general wear and tear on the car. So maybe the true cost in that case is a net profit of slightly under $1000. But...here where I live in Illinois, many people (including Uber drivers who were lucky enough to already be approved and paid out)&#8230; were reporting bi-weekly deposits of over $2000, or OVER $1000 per week (because they either faxed in or were quite fortunate).
> 
> ...


Why would anyone drive while they get almost 1000$ x week in UI? I hope Lyft and Uber and the pax  will finally appreciate us.



CJfrom619 said:


> Have an issue with free money?? No thats not the issue maybe some of us have a problem with the $750 part. Id rather work 60 hours and take home $1200 then to sit on my ass and collect a free $750 but I know most people will choose lazy over any other option if you give them a choice. I know where I live $750/week wont let you get anywhere but stand in place. Can't save any money with $750 only just getting by...I guess some are just content on getting by.


I disagree. For some people 750$ is lots of money . Also it's not free money. People pay taxes. I sure do .


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

There is $5 surge every afternoon all afternoon here now. Bear is going driving next week :ninja:


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why would anyone drive while they get almost 1000$ x week in UI? I hope Lyft and Uber and the pax will finally appreciate us.
> 
> 
> I disagree. For some people 750$ is lots of money . Also it's not free money. People pay taxes. I sure do .


$750 is lots of money??? Cmon. Yes $750 can probably pay bills but can you save any money with $750 a week? Like i said...just standing still is what you would be doing and for some thats ok. For me $1200+ working all week sounds alot better right now to me.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Have an issue with free money?? No thats not the issue maybe some of us have a problem with the $750 part. Id rather work 60 hours and take home $1200 then to sit on my ass and collect a free $750 but I know most people will choose lazy over any other option if you give them a choice. I know where I live $750/week wont let you get anywhere but stand in place. Can't save any money with $750 only just getting by...I guess some are just content on getting by.


See it depends where you live,how you live and how good you are at managing money.
What I see is ,when people get some extra money they go and blow it,rather than saving it for a rainy day.
Also calling people lazy when they dont want to go out and risk their lives or their family's live back home is just ignorant.
You can drive all you want,but when you are 6 feet under,you wont be able to spend it.

And by the way,I get $867 a week from UI and I can easily save 300 of that and pay all my Bill's.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> See it depends where you live,how you live and how good you are at managing money.
> What I see is ,when people get some extra money they go and blow it,rather than saving it for a rainy day.
> Also calling people lazy when they dont want to go out and risk their lives or their family's live back home is just ignorant.
> You can drive all you want,but when you are 6 feet under,you wont be able to spend it.
> ...


You misunderstood me. I didnt say people choosing to stay home are lazy I said if you give lazy people an option there always gonna choose to stay home.

Cmon with the 6 feet under thing man. Anyone whos staying home just assumes everyone whos not is gonna die. Relax dude.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> See it depends where you live,how you live and how good you are at managing money.
> What I see is ,when people get some extra money they go and blow it,rather than saving it for a rainy day.
> Also calling people lazy when they dont want to go out and risk their lives or their family's live back home is just ignorant.
> You can drive all you want,but when you are 6 feet under,you wont be able to spend it.
> ...


Dead people can't get a new job and rebuild.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> $750 is lots of money??? Cmon. Yes $750 can probably pay bills but can you save any money with $750 a week? Like i said...just standing still is what you would be doing and for some thats ok. For me $1200+ working all week sounds alot better right now to me.


No one is talking about saving money right now. But dam 750$ can help with groceries, gas or water bills. What do you want? 3000$ x week? Be thankful .


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> You misunderstood me. I didnt say people choosing to stay home are lazy I said if you give lazy people an option there always gonna choose to stay home.
> 
> Cmon with the 6 feet under thing man. Anyone whos staying home just assumes everyone whos not is gonna die. Relax dude.


 I didnt say everybody is gonna die,but if you drive Pax your chances dramatically increase of catching it.
My friends Mom just got the Virus,she hasn't left her home in over a month,but she's in a Nursing home,where somebody brought it in.
I'm almost 60 yrs old and I really have to worry about about my survival chances should I catch it.
I rather stay home and be lazy&#128513; for my safety.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I am concerned that the shite-coated serfs who till the baked clay of my fields with their fingernails have resorted to napping all day on their barcaloungers instead of creating sustenance for my demense. My worries began when the lord of the neighboring feudal estate chose daily to toss each peon a penny from the window of his passing carriage —this being one ha’penny more than their current wages! I and my family shall either perish of famine or be forced to surrender an infinitesimal fraction of our hoarded lucre to spur our vassals to reanimation. Oh misery! Oh woe to civilization!


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> As I have been reading about the current unprecedented situation, one issue particularly concerns me. For probably a significant overwhelming majority of current active drivers, the unemployment payments (with the $600 add on from the Federal government) will result in most being paid a notably higher amount of money relative to what they can and are making right now. This would greatly support those who are choosing to be cautious with their health and stay home to protect themselves and their families. I completely understand their choice and am glad they will be financially supported. My concern relates to what the general public will receive in terms of prompt service. There was one case on another thread where a driver reported making $1200 for the week. I find that VERY surprising (given the paucity and lack of requests) but I will give him/or her the benefit of doubt and believe its veracity.
> 
> I strongly believe to reach those numbers it would have required the driver to have worked likely 7 days a week and 10-12 hours each day/night for the entirety of the week (especially because Uber took away the bonuses like the Quest Promotions, consecutive ride payments, etc). But of course, everyone knows that receiving $1200 from Uber is not the "real" take home amount. You have to subtract the cost of many many full gas fillups, tolls, and general wear and tear on the car. So maybe the true cost in that case is a net profit of slightly under $1000. But...here where I live in Illinois, many people (including Uber drivers who were lucky enough to already be approved and paid out)&#8230; were reporting bi-weekly deposits of over $2000, or OVER $1000 per week (because they either faxed in or were quite fortunate).
> 
> ...


I don't know what market you're in but I was making $1800-2400 per week before expenses until the day I gave my last ride.

Just to be clear, I didn't stop driving to collect unemployment - I felt demand lowering and started doing other things so as not to interrupt my income.

Gig economy is supply and demand. If people are taking trips, guarantee there will be drivers.

But most importantly, I just wanted to emphasize that just because people CAN sit on their ass, doesn't mean they WILL. People that have the ability to work and are choosing not to are the absolute scum of society. But society has a way of being "self washing", and rids itself of the people trying to suck life out of it. It may not happen today, but it will. The people who aren't looking on the internet for the secret to screwing over the government aren't posting about it. We're busy working and pulling in 4x what the couch sitters are and living a higher quality of life.

So don't worry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> .I guess some are just content on getting by.


.....or some don't want the risk. I guess if you are single with no family at home driving is ok with the current risk. Some of us the risk isn't worth it. Just saying.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

So me staying home because my job is closed down and don’t feel to drive Lyft or Uber makes me a scum? Dam I paid enough taxes to have the liberty and luxury to sit my behind on my sofa and let the giver take care of me after I paid taxes for over 20 years.
Unless I misunderstood you. But I read your post twice.
Also you said that you made 1800-2400 x week and I know you drive in MD, VA and DC. How many hours? , how many hours x week?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> 1800-2400 x week


yeah, I saw that and thought 'I call BS' but was too lazy to post it.  Maybe Black, Black SUV?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> So me staying home because my job is closed down and don't feel to drive Lyft or Uber makes me a scum? Dam I paid enough taxes to have the liberty and luxury to sit my behind on my sofa and let the giver take care of me after I paid taxes for over 20 years.
> Unless I misunderstood you. But I read your post twice.
> Also you said that you made 1800-2400 x week and I know you drive in MD, VA and DC. How many hours? , how many hours x week?


And how many days x week?



SHalester said:


> yeah, I saw that and thought 'I call BS' but was too lazy to post it.  Maybe Black, Black SUV?


I don't think she is BS us. You can make good money around the DMV. If you drive all day . But I know they limit driving to 12 hrs x day


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I saw that and **** 'I call BS' but was too lazy to post it.  Maybe Black, Black SUV?


I posted my year end earnings on the DC boards in January. You're free to search for them if it's important enough to have feelings about.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If you drive all day


....hard pass. I had a career of a 'job'; RS way way way too hard to 'earn' a living. I'll stick to it as a side thing for no more than 4 hours a day.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

RobLinn said:


> we don't have "Earnings"
> We have "Profits"


I attempted to explain this concept to my fellow drivers in the Denver forum, but then when no one batted an eye after our resident Mr. Magoo accused me of both practicing law without a license and committing fraud for continuing to work while I was collecting PUA, I decided ef-it you guys are on your own.



RioRoja said:


> I'm strictly self-employed with no current or past W-2 earnings in the six years I've lived in CO. When I follow the exact clicks you spelled out and when I certify, I see this web form...
> 
> View attachment 453704
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> I don't know what market you're in but I was making $1800-2400 per week before expenses until the day I gave my last ride.
> 
> Just to be clear, I didn't stop driving to collect unemployment - I felt demand lowering and started doing other things so as not to interrupt my income.
> 
> ...


Except during stay at home orders.
This virus is kill you dead serious.

As far as I can tell I am one of three former medical front line workers on this forum..

We saw people die for all sorts of reasons.

When I was a Nursing Tech in a 400 bed regional trama center, one of my jobs was to do CPR during codes.

Watching several people die a day while you're working on them gives you a new respect for life.

Protect yours. 
This is no game, or a time to get antsy.

Wait, live, rebuild.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> I posted my year end earnings on the DC boards in January. You're free to search for them if it's important enough to have feelings about.


I was thinking more like currently, hence my crack. I can always be 'sit' corrected. You know, in football the referee can throw and flag and then be forced to walk it back. I own my goofs, bloopers etc.

If you make that amount weekly over and over; congrats. I salute full time drivers as I couldn't and wouldn't do it.

And if you make that NOW, wow u r spectacular.
:thumbup:


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> So me staying home because my job is closed down and don't feel to drive Lyft or Uber makes me a scum? Dam I paid enough taxes to have the liberty and luxury to sit my behind on my sofa and let the giver take care of me after I paid taxes for over 20 years.
> Unless I misunderstood you. But I read your post twice.
> Also you said that you made 1800-2400 x week and I know you drive in MD, VA and DC. How many hours? , how many hours x week?


Nope, you are not who I am addressing. When I say people that have the ability to drive and aren't, I am NOT talking about people safe guarding their families - I don't see that as having the free ability to work. NOT the same thing.

When I say say the scum of society, I'm talking about people who are all over this board trying to figure out how to fraudulently apply for unemployment when they're still collecting income, people filing fake LLCs, and making up business expenses trying to milk SBA loans.

That shit is enough to really piss me off.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> That shit is enough to really piss me off.


those applying for PPP loans/grants. They deserve a special reservation in hell.  Payroll my arse.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> Nope, you are not who I am addressing. When I say people that have the ability to drive and aren't, I am NOT talking about people safe guarding their families - I don't see that as having the free ability to work. NOT the same thing.
> 
> When I say say the scum of society, I'm talking about people who are all over this board trying to figure out how to fraudulently apply for unemployment when they're still collecting income, people filing fake LLCs, and making up business expenses trying to milk SBA loans.
> 
> That shit is enough to really piss me off.


Ok. Thank you . I was confused for a moment.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> There was one case on another thread where a driver reported making $1200 for the week. I find that VERY surprising (given the paucity and lack of requests) but I will give him/or her the benefit of doubt and believe its veracity.


The past few days sitting at home I randomly turn on my app and have noticed that more times than not there is surge. Oddly enough, I'll go look at the rider app and see cars on the road. In checking right now, I'm sitting in the middle of a 1.6x surge with four cars on the road relatively close. This happens daily, so, I can see someone making good money now if they don't mind spreading disease to both family, friends and passengers..

However, my health is too important to me and I have a concern for others. I couldn't live with myself if I were the cause of someone else to die when I should have followed instruction and just stayed home. My preference is to follow state recommendation of staying home until covid threat is over. Especially, since I'm old enough to be considered in the high risk category to definitely stay home..



Young Kim said:


> Yeah... I don't know how to feel about that. I feel optimistic that our great country can get back to excellence when states lift the stay at home orders, but I feel terrible about those who are really happy and comfortable with receiving their large dollar benefits. One of my close friends were one of the lucky ones to be getting paid as an Uber driver as "laid off", and he is already on a months long road trip across the US. If his UI stops while he is camping out in the middle of Arizona (one of his planned stops), I don't know what he will do.


How is he going to look for work while out camping. My certifications required me to agree to look for work. Granted, I can only look for online work, but, I'm actually doing some searching for work. I'd much rather come out of this with an online gig. Even if only part time.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> The past few days sitting at home I randomly turn on my app and have noticed that more times than not there is surge. Oddly enough, I'll go look at the rider app and see cars on the road. In checking right now, I'm sitting in the middle of a 1.6x surge with four cars on the road relatively close. This happens daily, so, I can see someone making good money now if they don't mind spreading disease to both family, friends and passengers..
> 
> However, my health is too important to me and I have a concern for others. I couldn't live with myself if I were the cause of someone else to die when I should have followed instruction and just stayed home. My preference is to follow state recommendation of staying home until covid threat is over. Especially, since I'm old enough to be considered in the high risk category to definitely stay home..


I have my husband who has health issues and my son at home. I will not drive until it's safe for me to do so . What does it do to make 1000$ with RS when I am 6 feet's under and leave my kids without a mother. No amount of money will make me drove now . I will take any
Money that the government is giving me.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I have my husband who has health issues and my son at home. I will not drive until it's safe for me to do so . What does it do to make 1000$ with RS when I am 6 feet's under and leave my kids without a mother. No amount of money will make me drove now . I will take any
> Money that the government is giving me.


The OP expressed concern that the unemployment payments were encouraging people not to go back to work and that he wouldn't have a ride when he needed one.

All I'm saying is, he needn't worry.

If you don't want to drive, don't drive. Literally no one asked what you're doing, no one is arguing with you. Shhhhhhh.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

it's amazing how many people don't understand how this is a business & we are independent contractors on a per ride basis (Self Employed)

I had a long discussion regarding child car seats with a local BoomerBook group here in Texas

Texas Law says since we give rides for compensation we are exempt from child car seats

one of the morons even went to the local TV news & they did a report & even got a local cop to say we would be fined for giving rides without them

I sent an email to the News Director for the station (included a copy of the law & a link to the state website) telling them it was wrong

they pulled the report from their website & put a disclaimer up it was wrong

but the local morons continued to fear monger about it & I pointed out that we are a business & morality has no part when conducting business

you take care of you & help advise others when you can

if they want to miss out on getting paid that's on them &#129335;&#127995;‍♂



RioRoja said:


> I attempted to explain this concept to my fellow drivers in the Denver forum, but then when no one batted an eye after our resident Mr. Magoo accused me of both practicing law without a license and committing fraud for continuing to work while I was collecting PUA, I decided ef-it you guys are on your own.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well uber lost 2.9 billion this quarter i just read. does dara who gave up his pay still get 100 million plus , in stock options.
kim you write some good nice stuff are u still a driver?? i dont really think so. i do wheelchair x and xl. i will lose $300 plus a week on UL. but my cost to run per week are very high..
uber created all this , by screwing the drivers every year.
now during this surges hit $4.50 max and fares many are 50-50 . why did they not plan to carry us to keep me working..they could have..i would rather work. between pax being over priced...and never tipping.non stop pings. let uber drive them. see u in july 24th


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> As I have been reading about the current unprecedented situation, one issue particularly concerns me. For probably a significant overwhelming majority of current active drivers, the unemployment payments (with the $600 add on from the Federal government) will result in most being paid a notably higher amount of money relative to what they can and are making right now. This would greatly support those who are choosing to be cautious with their health and stay home to protect themselves and their families. I completely understand their choice and am glad they will be financially supported. My concern relates to what the general public will receive in terms of prompt service. There was one case on another thread where a driver reported making $1200 for the week. I find that VERY surprising (given the paucity and lack of requests) but I will give him/or her the benefit of doubt and believe its veracity.
> 
> I strongly believe to reach those numbers it would have required the driver to have worked likely 7 days a week and 10-12 hours each day/night for the entirety of the week (especially because Uber took away the bonuses like the Quest Promotions, consecutive ride payments, etc). But of course, everyone knows that receiving $1200 from Uber is not the "real" take home amount. You have to subtract the cost of many many full gas fillups, tolls, and general wear and tear on the car. So maybe the true cost in that case is a net profit of slightly under $1000. But...here where I live in Illinois, many people (including Uber drivers who were lucky enough to already be approved and paid out)&#8230; were reporting bi-weekly deposits of over $2000, or OVER $1000 per week (because they either faxed in or were quite fortunate).
> 
> ...


That sounds like a personal problem. I've given Uber and passengers enough. There is always somebody who would be willing to drive. As for me, I'm good luv, enjoy!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The enhanced unemployment is temporary.


And to this, I say everybody who is at home should be looking to get another job so when this stops in July you can keep on rolling.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> The OP expressed concern that the unemployment payments were encouraging people not to go back to work and that he wouldn't have a ride when he needed one.
> 
> All I'm saying is, he needn't worry.
> 
> If you don't want to drive, don't drive. Literally no one asked what you're doing, no one is arguing with you. Shhhhhhh.


No comment.
Have a nice evening.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't understand your concern. I was never out there for the service of the community. I was out here because I needed money while I built my other business. It's the mayor's job to make sure our cities have adequate transportation. Not ours. I was never willing to risk my health for uber passengers who are mostly jerks. It's a luxury to have some take you from door to door and people don't appreciate that. We are not a requirement.
let me find out Illinois also allows you to add in net profit and not earnings.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> When states re-open they will stop the UI payments.


That is not true the $600 is set till the end of July and regular unemployment is good till December you can also claim you are high risk and receive DI until the virus is gone and if the Democrats get their way we will all get $2,000 a month till one year after the pandemic is officially over.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Mole said:


> That is not true the $600 is set till the end of July and regular unemployment is good till December you can also claim you are high risk and receive DI until the virus is gone and if the Democrats get their way we will all get $2,000 a month till one year after the pandemic is officially over.


I'm gonna get my popcorn and watch you cry when they cut off your UI.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> I'm gonna get my popcorn and watch you cry when they cut off your UI.


I'm retired with a paid off house so unless I get a young woman preggo I'm pretty well off.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Naive question, In Canada, in order to claim Unemployment Insurance your employer must pay into a government fund. Is it the same in the US? 

I find it hard to believe Uber or Lyft have paid into any such UI schemes. 

Can someone clarify who's money is covering this? Taxpayers or Employers?


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

What are you talking...lots of people doing RS have not taken a well deserve rest...so don’t blame them if taking 850$ weekly and rest for 10 weeks is worth while...I know I will take the 769$ for the 10 weeks..
During this period, I will learn a very great skill and come out more prepare to make more money...

Is a changing time we are living in....we just need to understand the uniqueness of this time...learn from it and hope we will be more prepare when next we need to deal with emergency...

It is really hard to save in this economy, but you have to pummel yourself and learn to do it


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> Naive question, In Canada, in order to claim Unemployment Insurance your employer must pay into a government fund. Is it the same in the US?
> 
> I find it hard to believe Uber or Lyft have paid into any such UI schemes.
> 
> Can someone clarify who's money is covering this? Taxpayers or Employers?


Correct. UI is paid into by businesses. Businesses that have a higher rate of firings get charged more in my state. 
U/L have avoided paying into the state systems claiming we are not employees but IC. Our taxes shown us claiming a profit or loss not earned income. 
California has sued them U/L over this issue. NY courts have declared us employees.

Who is paying for all this: Today's 4 year olds who will be saddled with the massive debt Donald has racked up with his Huge tax cuts. "The biggest tax cut in American history"

Question back at you: in Canada are Uber drivers employees or independent contractors??


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Correct. UI is paid into by businesses. Businesses that have a higher rate of firings get charged more in my state.
> U/L have avoided paying into the state systems claiming we are not employees but IC. Our taxes shown us claiming a profit or loss not earned income.
> California has sued them U/L over this issue. NY courts have declared us employees.
> 
> ...


Independent contractors. We can not collect UI however our Gov has provided CERB to assist us during these trying times.

We are also taxed 20% to 50% of our incomes on a sliding scale to pay for universal healthcare and other things that enhance our quality of life. No one here ever has to decide if they can get heart surgery or use their their savings to pay for their kids education.

It's not perfect by any means but it's better than a lot of places in the world.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

We have socialized medicine here in the US but only for those over 65. It's called Medicare and has been around for decades. 

The insurance companies only want young healthy people in their ranks. That way the CEO of the insurance company can make 15 million dollars a year for sending checks to Drs.

Here the rich like Warren Buffett pay less tax than his Secretary. Instead of taxes we borrow trillions every year from the Chinese. It's called "fiscal conservative policy"


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> We have socialized medicine here in the US but only for those over 65. It's called Medicare and has been around for decades.
> 
> The insurance companies only want young healthy people in their ranks. That way the CEO of the insurance company can make 15 million dollars a year for sending checks to Drs.


Yeah, we heard about Obama Care being nixed. Universal healthcare seems like a no brainer for most of the world. Can someone explain to me why so many people in the US are against it? I have never quite understood why only the rich deserve to get well and the rest are left to their own devices


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The CORPORATIONS are against universal healthcare. It is an Industry here run for profit. 
The people over 65 already have socialized medicine. Most polls show people like their Obamacare. Before it you could be denied coverage for "pre-existing conditions". So no health insurance would take you. 

The poor get free healthcare at the emergency room. As this pandemic has shown our healthcare system is stretched extremely thin and we can barely keep up.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> The poor get free healthcare at the emergency room.


My understanding, and please correct me if I'm wrong... The free healthcare are provided during emergencies at state-run hospitals is well below par. Again everything I've ever write about it is anecdotal.

Also, if they have to do emergency surgery on you, are you not sent a bill afterwards?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

We don't really have state run hospitals. We have public and private yes. The poor can go to Any emergency room for treatment. They might get a bill but the government will also pay it. 
Here our property taxes fund the county hospital. I think I get charged $400 a year. 

As an aside the public hospital where I live is the best place to go if you have a trauma like car wreck. They have massive expertise so will have a better outcome than a fancy private hospital with a limited staff.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

On a totally side note , for those of you that are receiving money, either unemployment or some sort of other stimulus. I strongly advise you to bank as much as you can. This is just the pre-storm. The weather is going to be really really bad for the next few years.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I hope we can recover quickly. The bulk of jobs lost was the hospitality sector. They can hopefully find new jobs quickly as demand increases. 
Germany has started to re-open. Other countries opening also.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> I hope we can recover quickly. The bulk of jobs lost was the hospitality sector. They can hopefully find new jobs quickly as demand increases.
> Germany has started to re-open. Other countries opening also.


A lot of use cases have been made by this pandemic. People can work remotely, which to me indicates that a lot of Corporations are going to reduce their footprint, and reduce their Workforce.

A lot of companies are going to shut down after this because they do not have the funds to have maintained operations during forced shutdowns.

I read an article recently in Toronto major newspaper saying that up to 60% of mom and pop businesses will go bankrupt this year.

I hope the business to stay open, and I hope there is lots of employment for everyone. But in reality I don't think this will be the case. Unfortunately, from the outside looking in it appears that your government is in shambles. There appears to be so much infighting and the response to this pandemic seems to be abysmal. If Donald Trump stays in power, I don't think he will be able to do anything to stimulate the economy , and although I am more of Democrats than a Republican in my personal views, Joe Biden just kind of seems like an idiot. He comes across as the uncle that everyone tolerates but no one really likes


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Donald and Vladimir's plan was to destroy America and they succeeded.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

The majority of Americans are in favor of universal healthcare

The problem we currently have is the same old story with healthcare in America

profits & conservative ideology against helping people

conservatives want to let capitalism run the Free market unencumbered by regulations or requirements to provide anything free to the people

fortunately that ideology is becoming less of a factor thanks to educational improvements which lead people to a better understanding of reality

it takes time for the better educated generations to achieve political power (which is why the Republican Party is in shambles losing elections in formerly red states

we need to (again) let the Democrat party fix the problems republicans created in order to push through legislation to provide healthcare for the people

It's a numbers game

as our population becomes better educated the more liberal in ideology we become

we've had 50 years of republicans ****ing everything up then 8 years of democrats fixing it then people get lazy & a Republican is elected then they **** it up again (rinse & repeat)

when 70% of your voting base is age 60 & over your political party can't replenish the base when 80% of those 18-30 are liberal in their ideology

Republicans are losing 2.5 million votes per year (based on death rates on people over 60 & the voter demographics & birth rates)

we have a few more years (about 7-8) & then the republicans will only account for 30-35% of the voting population

then once the local elections turn blue (city, county & state) we can finally progress

thankfully COVID19 is affecting that older population more than the younger population so it may accelerate the decline in voting

it's all about the numbers

then we can chip away at the current gerrymandered districts in each state (also replace federal judges which will become prevalent as the current republicans federal judges have issues which will end up with a lot of empty seats)

cant get lazy again (which is how we got Trump)

the 18-25 year olds are turning out in record numbers to vote (they turned out 125% higher in the 2018 midterms vs the 2014 midterms)

they won't forget the last 4 years



Uberchampion said:


> Uberchampion said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we heard about Obama Care being nixed. Universal healthcare seems like a no brainer for most of the world. Can someone explain to me why so many people in the US are against it? I have never quite understood why only the rich deserve to get well and the rest are left to their own devices


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> I don't know what market you're in but I was making $1800-2400 per week before expenses until the day I gave my last ride.


Prove it without Photoshop.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I personally won't be driving anyone around until there's a vaccine.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

You all make me miss my post airport drop-off McChicken.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

RobLinn said:


> they won't forget the last 4 years


I hope not.

I don't think it's a democratic party or Republican party issue.

Trump is ill prepared to be a world leader. Centuries of US goodwill has been seemingly wiped away in the blink of an eye by the current potus. I think there is a place for nationalism but it can only be realized by improving the capabilities of the nation you are in, it can't be fully achieved by demeaning other nations.

That's the problem I see with Trump. It's all hyperbole and no actual achievement. The needle has been moving in the wrong direction


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Mole said:


> That is not true the $600 is set till the end of July and regular unemployment is good till December you can also claim you are high risk and receive DI until the virus is gone and if the Democrats get their way we will all get $2,000 a month till one year after the pandemic is officially over.


That $2000 a month isn't gonna fly.
I personally think it would be overkill.
Also most states wont just fully reopen all at once. 
It's going to be a slow stretched out process with 6 ft distancing staying in place for months.
July 25th is the last day for $600 PUA and I think we will still distance by then.
I cant keep a 6 ft distance from a Pax inside my car.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> As I have been reading about the current unprecedented situation, one issue particularly concerns me. For probably a significant overwhelming majority of current active drivers, the unemployment payments (with the $600 add on from the Federal government) will result in most being paid a notably higher amount of money relative to what they can and are making right now. This would greatly support those who are choosing to be cautious with their health and stay home to protect themselves and their families. I completely understand their choice and am glad they will be financially supported. My concern relates to what the general public will receive in terms of prompt service. There was one case on another thread where a driver reported making $1200 for the week. I find that VERY surprising (given the paucity and lack of requests) but I will give him/or her the benefit of doubt and believe its veracity.
> 
> I strongly believe to reach those numbers it would have required the driver to have worked likely 7 days a week and 10-12 hours each day/night for the entirety of the week (especially because Uber took away the bonuses like the Quest Promotions, consecutive ride payments, etc). But of course, everyone knows that receiving $1200 from Uber is not the "real" take home amount. You have to subtract the cost of many many full gas fillups, tolls, and general wear and tear on the car. So maybe the true cost in that case is a net profit of slightly under $1000. But...here where I live in Illinois, many people (including Uber drivers who were lucky enough to already be approved and paid out)&#8230; were reporting bi-weekly deposits of over $2000, or OVER $1000 per week (because they either faxed in or were quite fortunate).
> 
> ...


Lol... All of the aforementioned stuff you ranted about sounds like it's above our ant's pay grade. You sound like a do-gooder and want the best for the community. You'd be in for a rude awakening if you found out how the majority of paxes really feel about the drivers.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Hopefully... and I concur about McDonald's. That food is a sure fire way of "contracting" a heart attack. I remember the documentary "Super Size Me", and how the star's cholesterol and other electrolytes and enzymes were severely compromised from healthy levels after a month's diet. I try my best to avoid such food, but when I do partake, I feel quite nauseated after.


That documentary was crap. The dude ate McD's at EVERY MEAL FOR A MONTH! Yea, Capt. Obvious, that isn't good! Other news, the sun rose today


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


What am I missing? Drivers can't just choose to quit driving and then receive unemployment benefits, can they? Don't they essentially have to be forced out by a medical quarantine recommendation/order or by getting sick with the virus?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Drivers can't just choose to quit driving and then receive unemployment benefits


sure they can, but they need to report their earnings each time they certify.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> There was one case on another thread where a driver reported making $1200 for the week. I find that VERY surprising (given the paucity and lack of requests) but I will give him/or her the benefit of doubt and believe its veracity.


Isn't it happening pretty much everywhere, are almost all the drivers have quit driving and the ones that are left are driving like it's a turkey shoot? I mean driving any time of day and the rides are endless and back to back? I'm not saying the average hourly pay is great, because there's no surge/bonus pay these days. But the business is steady.

My big fear is when the lockdowns are over and recent drivers and new drivers flood the market because everyone's got to try to make up some bucks. That's when the pay will go down to almost nothing and unemployment benefits will really help.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I am writing out of concern that the overall transit service for the public will be greatly compromised even more than it already is. Even currently, when I log on to the app here in Chicago, sometimes there are so few drivers that customers complain they had to wait over 30 minutes for an Uber. Also, to cause notable additional vexation to the drivers, many receive rider requests emerge which require them to drive 15-20 minutes for 3 minute drive (which is not worth it from an economic basis). I sense the situation (when it comes to serving the public) will be so substandard as to be alarming.


In most markets there was a HUGE OVERSATURATION problem. This solves a lot of that, particularly since demand has dropped 70% or more in many markets.
Many people with a full time job driving U/L on the side do not qualify for these government programs (if their full time job allows them to work remotely), and might still decide to drive in their off hours.

My guess is that this would be more than enough to meet the demand of essential workers without their own personal transit.



Uberchampion said:


> On a totally side note , for those of you that are receiving money, either unemployment or some sort of other stimulus. I strongly advise you to bank as much as you can. This is just the pre-storm. *The weather is going to be really really bad for the next few years.*


https://uberpeople.net/threads/storms-coming.390357/


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I saw that and **** 'I call BS' but was too lazy to post it.  Maybe Black, Black SUV?


In Minneapolis, no one's making more than about $1,100 (assuming 5-10% tips) a week driving base Lyft or UberX 45 hours a week. $22-25/hour on average (before expenses) is about it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Yeah, we heard about Obama Care being nixed. Universal healthcare seems like a no brainer for most of the world. Can someone explain to me why so many people in the US are against it? I have never quite understood why only the rich deserve to get well and the rest are left to their own devices


I believe in free health care, and a free Associates degree.

People hate me for believing in free stuff, even if it promotes a healthier, more educated society

Americans are greedy. 
The most common reply I get is "Nothing for free".

Even if it creates the society we wish we had.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I believe in free health care, and a free Associates degree.
> 
> Americans are greedy.
> The most common reply I get is "Nothing for free".


That is my point. We ALREADY have socialized healthcare for 65+. We all pay into it, Medicare. The poor get Medicade.

An Associate's degree is so inexpensive in most places it is nearly free. If we don't fix the education system other countries will continue to beat us.

It is the ultra rich and the corporations that demand lower taxes resulting in the Massive National Debt.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


First of all. Why write a long drawn out book here. Unless it's their primary income they can't get it. More for us



Buck-a-mile said:


> I believe in free health care, and a free Associates degree.
> 
> People hate me for believing in free stuff, even if it promotes a healthier, more educated society
> 
> ...


Obama care is 1500 a month is you make a few bucks. It's terrible


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> That is my point. We ALREADY have socialized healthcare for 65+. We all pay into it, Medicare. The poor get Medicade.
> 
> An Associate's degree is so inexpensive in most places it is nearly free. If we don't fix the education system other countries will continue to beat us.
> 
> It is the ultra rich and the corporations that demand lower taxes resulting in the Massive National Debt.


Medicare is not free. They deduct $138 from each SS check.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

As I understand it, the Stimulus PUA only runs through July. That is the extra $600. Here in Washington State I haven't heard of any RS driver getting more then the base pay of $223 Ish + the $600 stimulus There was talk that once a claim was opened they would look at actual earnings and adjust that base up or down accordingly, but that hasn't happened. In July Gig workers will lose the $600 PUA and whether their states continue their claims is state by state.

Stay home for $823 a week good deal Stay home for $223 a week good luck.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> That $2000 a month isn't gonna fly.
> I personally think it would be overkill.
> Also most states wont just fully reopen all at once.
> It's going to be a slow stretched out process with 6 ft distancing staying in place for months.
> ...


At this point anything extra is overkill. I like the social distance thing finally people have stopped coming over to borrow my tools or ask for money and since I never answer my phone it is nice and peaceful here.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> promotes a healthier, more educated society


This is the key. I know Cuba is a bad example but I've been there many times and they are among the healthiest and highest educated people in the world. The # 1 cuban export isn't cigars. Its doctors and scientists.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> This is the key. I know Cuba is a bad example but I've been there many times and they are among the healthiest and highest educated people in the world. The # 1 cuban export isn't cigars. Its doctors and scientists.


Using CUBA as an example is a poor idea, if you want the ears or active listening from the average American. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Why am i still working ???
> 
> What is Wrong with me !


Don't beat yourself up over it. I'm still working also. Looking at 1k this week.

I took UE in 08 for 18 months. It was 240. I told myself never again. I like taking care of myself.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Anyone who writes a thought at this length obviously has issues. Blah, blah get a LIFE. UBER LYFT will come out of this not needing anyone in particular. Look for driver rates to drop. Timing is everything.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Using CUBA as an example is a poor idea, if you want the ears or active listening from the average American. In my opinion, anyway.


Agree. But there comes a time when you start to realize that the only difference between the cuban political system and the democratic system is that in Cuba the government doesn't mask their intentions with flowery political speech. If it weren't for the American embargo it would be a thriving country


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Agree. But there comes a time when you start to realize that the only difference between the cuban political system and the democratic system is that in Cuba the government doesn't mask their intentions with flowery political speech. If it weren't for the American embargo it would be a thriving country


Their medicine is pretty advanced in some areas like drug development.

I was planning on going to Cuba with a Spanish speaking girlfriend a few years back.

Trump closed the door.
Oh well.

Cancun Mexico was probably more fun.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Their medicine is pretty advanced in some areas like drug development.
> 
> I was planning on going to Cuba with a Spanish speaking girlfriend a few years back.
> 
> ...


But HAVANA has great Mojitos.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> That is my point. We ALREADY have socialized healthcare for 65+. We all pay into it, Medicare. The poor get Medicade.
> 
> An Associate's degree is so inexpensive in most places it is nearly free. If we don't fix the education system other countries will continue to beat us.
> 
> It is the ultra rich and the corporations that demand lower taxes resulting in the Massive National Debt.


And the government are in cahoots with these big corporations. Blame them .


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> First of all. Why write a long drawn out book here. Unless it's their primary income they can't get it. More for us
> 
> 
> Obama care is 1500 a month is you make a few bucks. It's terrible


Depends on the state you live in.
Here in Mass Obama care costs me $90 a month for 2 people.
And we live just fine.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

MuchoMiles said:


> Anyone who writes a thought at this length obviously has issues. Blah, blah get a LIFE. UBER LYFT will come out of this not needing anyone in particular. Look for driver rates to drop. Timing is everything.


There was a time when on this forum one couldn't throw a stone without hitting an Uber shill hired by that company for purposes of PR. We may be seeing signs of a renaissance.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> Depends on the state you live in.
> Here in Mass Obama care costs me $90 a month for 2 people.
> And we live just fine.


Can you access to any doctor you want or need?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Prove it without Photoshop.


I have a way of taking people at their word, but what she as an Uber driver reported making is remarkable. An average of $1800-$2400 is stunning! She stated that it was not a "best week" but her average(s), which is amazing. I don't know if I could achieve that in Illinois unless I worked 20 hours a day (and the app turns off and limits drivers in Chicago to 10 hours a day). Perhaps she is in fact reporting accurate data but is including time online for Lyft? 
The calculation is OVER $100,000 per year, which is awesome (averaging $((1800+$2400)/2=$2100)*52, which is $109,200!! We need to honor that driver for her hard and consistent efforts, regardless of the state she resides in.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I have a way of taking people at their word, but what she as an Uber driver reported making is remarkable. An average of $1800-$2400 is stunning! She stated that it was not a "best week" but her average(s), which is amazing. I don't know if I could achieve that in Illinois unless I worked 20 hours a day (and the app turns off and limits drivers in Chicago to 10 hours a day). Perhaps she is in fact reporting accurate data but is including time online for Lyft?
> The calculation is OVER $100,000 per year, which is awesome (averaging $((1800+$2400)/2=$2100)*52, which is $109,200!! We need to honor that driver for her hard and consistent efforts, regardless of the state she resides in.


That target was easily achievable in my market too (Toronto). The Uber Black guys in Toronto would consider $100K a part timer salary. I would assume in NYC too. Theres a methodology to making good money in bigger markets. You need to know where to be and when to be there to get prime trips. If the pic is actually of the driver shes attractive which also drives tips and repeat customers.

I dont know the future of rideshare but in the past that was definitely achievable (pre expenses of course)


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> That target was easily achievable in my market too (Toronto). The Uber Black guys in Toronto would consider $100K a part timer salary. I would assume in NYC too. Theres a methodology to making good money in bigger markets. You need to know where to be and when to be there to get prime trips. If the pic is actually of the driver shes attractive which also drives tips and repeat customers.
> 
> I dont know the future of rideshare but in the past that was definitely achievable (pre expenses of course)


Wow! I don't recall the post, driver, city of work, or whether it was UberX or UberBlack. But I do recall reading through a few posts addressing the large amounts earned. I am so impressed that in Toronto UberBlack drivers would earn $100,000 a year part time! That is so stunning! But in a good way. If they have a full time job earning something similar, they are certainly in the top 1% of wage earnings.

However, I do agree with you that the future of rideshare will likely prove challenging. Especially UberBlack. There was another poster I read on this forum who drove for UberBlack and he said ride requests plummeted as a result of the pandemic. I am not sure if UberBlack drivers or UberX drivers would be able to achieve the same results once the pandemic is over.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

U/L are giving us advice on how to collect Unemployment. That would be hilarious that as a result of their "help", all of their drivers collect Unemployment and stop driving, leaving no drivers out there to make money for U/L.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Yeah... I don't know how to feel about that. I feel optimistic that our great country can get back to excellence when states lift the stay at home orders, but I feel terrible about those who are really happy and comfortable with receiving their large dollar benefits. One of my close friends were one of the lucky ones to be getting paid as an Uber driver as "laid off", and he is already on a months long road trip across the US. If his UI stops while he is camping out in the middle of Arizona (one of his planned stops), I don't know what he will do.


 I LIVE IN ARIZONA, YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME!! PUA FILINGS START 05/12/2020. OUR STATE IS SCREWING EVERYTHING UP BY BEING SLOW ON EVERYTHING!! 
I FINALLY GOT MY 1.200.00 STIMULUS CHECK 05/05/2020. TOOK A FEW DAYS OFF FROM UBER'S CRAP. TRYING TO SEND ME 17 MINUTES FOR A 3 MINUTE RIDE. DRUNKS GOING TO LOCAL CONVENIENCE STORE AND BACK HOME, WOW 2.37 I MADE. GOING NOT EVEN A BLOCK TO THE STORE, GO SHOPPING AND BACK HOME WOW ANOTHER 2.37.
UBER SCREWS THEIR DRIVERS OVER HERE IN AZ.
I PICKED UP A GAL, THIS PAST MONDAY FROM A CLINIC, BECAUSE SHE HAD SYMPTOMS OF CORONOVIRUS. IRONICALLY SHE WAS TALKING ON HER PHONE TELLING WHOMEVER, THAT SHE MIGHT TEST POSITIVE, I LET UBER KNOW. IRONICALLY HER BOYFRIEND WAS PAYING FOR THE TRIP. UBER'S RESPONSE WAS YOU CAN CANCEL THE TRIP IF YOU FEEL UNSAFE!! THAT'S AFTER SHE GOT IN MY CAR!! 
TODAY I HAVE A SORE THROAT, HEADACHE, MUSCLE ACHES, PAIN IN MY CHEST. THANK YOU UBER FOR NOT CARING ABOUT YOUR DRIVERS!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I have a way of taking people at their word, but what she as an Uber driver reported making is remarkable. An average of $1800-$2400 is stunning! She stated that it was not a "best week" but her average(s), which is amazing. I don't know if I could achieve that in Illinois unless I worked 20 hours a day (and the app turns off and limits drivers in Chicago to 10 hours a day). Perhaps she is in fact reporting accurate data but is including time online for Lyft?
> The calculation is OVER $100,000 per year, which is awesome (averaging $((1800+$2400)/2=$2100)*52, which is $109,200!! We need to honor that driver for her hard and consistent efforts, regardless of the state she resides in.


As hard as it may be to believe, there's been a few posters on this website over the years who like to bullshit or shill for Uber.

Given the fact Uber X pays only 60 cents per mile and 22.5 cents per minute in DC and that surges are a joke most of the time, it's highly unlikely anyone could average 1800-2000 per week even if they lived in their car.

I don't know how busy Black is in DC, but based on comments on this website from other markets, Black isn't nearly as busy as it used to be.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> As hard as it may be to believe, there's been a few posters on this website over the years who like to bullshit or shill for Uber.
> 
> Given the fact Uber X pays only 60 cents per mile and 22.5 cents per minute in DC and that surges are a joke most of the time, it's highly unlikely anyone could average 1800-2000 per week even if they lived in their car.
> 
> I don't know how busy Black is in DC, but based on comments on this website from other markets, Black isn't nearly as busy as it used to be.


Indeed, I picked up one UberBlack driver a couple of weeks ago who stated that his UberBlack business cratered once this pandemic struck.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Can you access to any doctor you want or need?


Havent had a problem yet. I had heart surgery,my wife had 2 cancer surgeries,succesful, maybe a $ 100 bucks out of pocket for some meds related to that.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

OP, you're worried that there will not be enough drivers to meet the demand? Then all the riders can do whatever they were doing 10 years ago before Uber came along.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll be out there driving. I enjoy meeting new people. I'm retired from both my professions, so if I weren't driving, I'd just be sitting at home tormenting the cat with the laser pointer.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Donald and Vladimir's plan was to destroy America and they succeeded.


Covid19 or wuhanvirus comes from China... My hope is that all of our manufacturing leaves there. Especially, the drugs need to all come back here.



KevinJohnson said:


> That is my point. We ALREADY have socialized healthcare for 65+. We all pay into it, Medicare.


You are incorrect. Yes, we all pay a bit of it over the years, but, those actually collecting it have a monthly premium, except for part A. There are monthly premiums to cover your doctors and your medications.



Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


Uber dropping out of the picture would strengthen the bus system and other forms of public transportation that Uber has hurt.

The gig economy has done a lot of damage that many don't think about. Airbnb has taken so much housing off the market it's ridiculous. Owners can get much more for short term rentals than they can with long term leases. I'm convinced this contributes to higher housing prices overall, both sales and rentals.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry*


I'm not driving. The minute Texas shut down and they approved disaster unemployment was my last day of driving. I won't go back out until I feel it's safe to do so AND when the extra $600 a week dries up. IMO, it's kinda stupid to drive when you don't have to. I made more driving than I get on unemployment, but when I factor in all the bull that I have to deal with while driving, it becomes a no-brainer to sit at home.

I don't have the daily wear and tear on my car. I'm not racking up the miles. I filled my tank weeks ago and there is plenty left. I'm not stressed out over the awful drivers on the road. I'm not stressed out wondering who or why I was given a low rating. I don't have to deal with Uber/Lyft. I've even forgotten what the trip request beep sounds like. I don't have to deal with street closures due to construction or accidents. I don't have to deal with bad weather and how these Yahoos drive in bad weather.

My peace of mind has always trumped money. And as a private contractor, I realize that no one is going to look out for me, except me. Uber isn't. The government isn't. I'm on my own and it's up to me to get all the benefits I'm entitled to. If that makes me seem lazy to some, so be it. If it makes me seem smart to others, so be it. With fewer business expenses, I'm in a better position to get out of debt than when I was driving.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


There will be plenty of drivers. I'm in Cali and most people are ready to get back to normal living. I already see lots of cars on the Uber passenger app.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

The federal guidelines don’t clearly say you can stop driving for fear of virus. It’s kind of a gray area....the last thing I would want is them wanting money back with penalties......guess I’ll keep driving😩


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

UIPL 16-20 C. 1. k) actually describes the conditions that qualify rideshare drivers

"the driver may still qualify for PUA benefits if he or she has been forced to suspend operations as a direct result of the COVID- 19 public health emergency, such as if an emergency state or municipal order restricting movement makes continued operations unsustainable."

I subscribe to the "Continued Operations Unsustainable" definition

because Business is not sustainable based on the lack of normal profit margins I am used to

and I decide what sustainable operations constitutes

they dont

so yea I'm gonna keep collecting the benefits until I decide the Profits are sustainable for me a a self employed driver

feel free to scroll through the DOL instructions to the states on the PUA
https://wdr.doleta.gov/directives/attach/UIPL/UIPL_16-20_Attachment_1.pdf
so as long as I report (In Texas) my NET PROFITS (after expenses) weekly (which until the Fed $600 runs out will be $0 & after the Fed $600 runs out will also likely be $0 as I can expense any gross profits I make on a weekly basis) I will continue to properly do my accounting to maximize my profit



dnlbaboof said:


> The federal guidelines don't clearly say you can stop driving for fear of virus. It's kind of a gray area....the last thing I would want is them wanting money back with penalties......guess I'll keep driving&#128553;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Depends on the state you live in.
> Here in Mass Obama care costs me $90 a month for 2 people.
> And we live just fine.


It's the lie.

The lie people on the right are required to tell as part of their brainwashing. Now Mass is a separate issue entirely because The Affordable Care act started in Mass when Mitt was guebner there. Romney care is what Obama care was modeled after. The wrongpublicans really hated that a Dem was bringing something good to the citizenry so they fought it tooth and nail. In the process of that long extended battle most of the really good parts that hold costs down were bargained / striped away. Why the wrongpubs decided to not give everyone Romney care is a sign that the leadership cares more about saving facer than caring for the citizens.

That said, the affordable care act is affordable in lots of places still despite the years of downright gubermintal abuse.

Sadly the Demorats do the exact same things.

The Government of the United States of America is what holds back prosperity from the citizens of America.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


Concerning pax not being able to get a ride--You can't possibly imagine the enormity of the **** I don't give.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Concerning pax not being able to get a ride--You can't possibly imagine the enormity of the @@@@ I don't give.


The more I think about the detrimental impact ridesharing and airbnb have had overall on the economy I'm wondering if it may be a good thing if they all go out of busines. Not sure since I do see pros and cons.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i'm one of those animals that works crazy long hours. although the long hours are the main reason i make around $1300-1700/week during the better half of the year, knowing where to be at what times is also a big factor. not all drivers will make the same hourly and my unemployment, though generous, is about 60% of my gross during the april-september season.

besides, as soon as i file my taxes in july all that money is going right back to the government where it came from.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> The more I think about the detrimental impact ridesharing and airbnb have had overall on the economy I'm wondering if it may be a good thing if they all go out of busines. Not sure since I do see pros and cons.


I can see house sharing and some of those impacts of removing mid level stock, but that segment of the market is always best represented in stock. The impact on the hospitality Industry seems obvious but in every big city hotels are full for large parts of the year IN Seattle during the summer rates in those mid / upper level hotels are often in the $700 + a night Those same air B&B house shares are always WAYYY less than that with the exception of really high end stuff.

I cannot really think of detrimental aspects of rideshare, other than driving for low rates. What are your thoughts on these two subjects?


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

RobLinn said:


> LMAO
> 
> if you don't know how to work the "Apply for Jobs" condition then your not doing it right
> 
> ...


This.

I usually also just send in a resume and cover letter with enough typos that i know ill never get a callback.

Or tank the screening interview.

Or show up late and/or dishevelled to an in person interview, etc


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I cannot really think of detrimental aspects of rideshare, other than driving for low rates. What are your thoughts on these two subjects?


The following list are key points from the below linked article. It's an interesting read, but, I don't think it covers it all. For example, I'd have to add that replacing biking and walking for short trips adds to obesity and disease sharing. I'm not counting disease sharing for long trips since those would likely end up on public transit if not for ridesharing.

*All the Bad Things About Uber and Lyft In One Simple List*

https://usa.streetsblog.org/2019/02/04/all-the-bad-things-about-uber-and-lyft-in-one-simple-list/

*They increase driving - a lot

They spend half their time 'deadheading'

They operate in transit-friendly areas

They mostly replace biking, walking or transit trips

They hurt transit

They reduce political support for transit

They increase traffic fatalities

They hoard their data

Oh, and one more thing&#8230;*

These are just the transportation related drawbacks. To say nothing of these companies treatment of their employees, or the behavior of their top management or their huge financial losses.

**********

The following article covers most issues I have with Airbnb.

The primary issue I have with it is the way it increases rents while reducing short term rentals. This appears to me that it has the effect of throwing more of the lower end of middle class into the list of homeless. I've actually met teachers that were homeless in LA county. Many in LA county are working daily while homeless. They way they shower and get ready for work is going to a gym, truck stop, friends house, etc. This is becoming a national horror show in most large cities. You'll notice we even have at least three Uber drivers that post here that are living in their cars. Housing costs are going too high. That might be the only thing good about this pandemic. Perhaps we'll see a coviddip in housing?!?

It's great for tourists since they save money on housing. Without Airbnb they have to pay more. Who do I want more inconvenienced? The tourist that ends up paying market rate for a hotel or the family in the street due to higher housing costs? It's a no brainer for me. I'm concerned about the growing homeless issue around the country. Driving for a while with Uber has been a real eye opener for me. I didn't realize how many homeless encampments exist until taking these off the wall drives here and there. I've taken a surprising number of them to their day jobs.

I can go on and on this subject.

Btw, the only good I have seen is the periodic person that rents a room of their house out to supplement income. And, some cleaning services get work in these airbnbs&#8230; but, the net result is negative to me due to the huge impact on housing.

The flip side are the people and groups that buy 10 and 20 houses in an area and rent them out under various different accounts. These are houses that are taken off the long term rental lists and are unavailable for locals to rent.

Here's the link I mentioned earlier.

*What Airbnb really does to a neighbourhood*

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45083954


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

Here in NYC, Im collecting the state minimum (182) plus the 600. Considering my wife makes more than me in UI...for a couple we are better off being home than outside. You take a step outside you are guaranteed to be buying something. As for driver shortage? This is the perfect time for drivers to look at other line of work or a skill to pick up and realize, Driving was never the way to go forever. In hindsight, this pandemic hurt a lot of people, it also opened doors for a lot of people. For me, I am empathetic towards the loss of those during the pandemic, however on a personal level, not having to slave in NYC and getting paid to stay home is the ultimate satisfaction.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

OP, we both share the same market. I've read and commented on some of your past threads. This one is correct. There will be some that will find it best to get the free money and sit on their ass, or, as has been stated, STAY IN PLACE, while others will try to hustle more and get the $. When I started this gig, I kicked myself for not getting in earlier. The money I was making was pretty good. As time went on, the competition increased, prices decreased, but you could still make coin. 

Every time that U/L did something, we had to adjust our mode in order to maximize profit. Used to be that you wanted to get to destination to catch the next fare, then the pay per minute increased, now you drive speed limit, go a bit slower to get more $. Longhaulin, karting a surge, or sticky, shuffle, became common words in these forums when others where describing ways to make money or teach the newbies. Uber PRO and consecutive ride promo came in order to manipulate drivers, and entice them to do other rides or service other areas they may not want to, ie pool rides, or go to the southside. 

As time went on, the competition was getting stronger. Even prior to COVID19, I noticed a sharp decline in pay, and increase on hours. For me it started with the teachers strike, from that point it took a nosedive. It got to a point that it was a negative operation for me and I decided to bail out and wait till things got better. With the current outlook, it will take a long time. I'm not putting in anymore miles in my car, nor risk my health for a $3 consecutive ride, do they even have those? Everyone has to find their gimmick to make due. 

Personally, I hope Uber survives this, as it is one of the few jobs where one can still control when they work and how long they work for. Good luck to all.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> On a totally side note , for those of you that are receiving money, either unemployment or some sort of other stimulus. I strongly advise you to bank as much as you can. This is just the pre-storm. The weather is going to be really really bad for the next few years.


First off, unemployment is not going to be cut off or taken away from anyone. That is all federal money simply being distributed by the states. They can't get their hands on it.

I don't think anybody realizes how damaged the economy is going to be. Thousands of restaurants have laid off workers or closed down, and in a time of economic uncertainty a good number of them are NOT going to reopen. Add to that the fact that I just saw a poll that 75% of NJ residents will not go to the beach when it reopens, so people are not going to be spending or going out, because of fear.

The economy is ****ed, and socialism is here now.

It is time to learn a new skill or trade, prefereably coding, graphic design or something along those lines. The good days are over, and they are not coming back any time soon.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

With stimulus strategically being blocked, companies being granted immunization against all liability, and 30 bazillion Americans unemployed, I shall soon be able to take an Uber from NYC to SanFran for a nickel.


----------



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


When there are not enough drivers to meet demand, you get this thing called a surge.


----------



## wtholt1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


Not sure if I'm the driver who presented themself as making $1,200 in a week driving Uber, yet that wouldn't be uncommon for me. As you can see from the embedded photo of this week's earning, I fell a little short yet, I will drive my additional two (2) hours before this week closes. As for daily hours spent "Uber-ing," I generally spend 4.5-to-6.0 hours per day. This part time driving allows me to perform my "real job" which involves tel-conferences with my team members in various countries and time zones throughout the world.

My simple yet highly financially effective way to "Uber" is NOT TO drive during your typical hours and, to become bothered with the redundant $3.00-to-$4.00 rides. Also, by not becoming attitudinal by those same "cheap rides," it has allowed me to maintain a high Star level (4.99 currently).

Lastly, I really wouldn't give a second thought to customers quitting with ride-share services, they're way to spoiled by the cheap fares that these companies offer, yet on the backs of the drivers.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

If I could claim my net uber income instead of my gross on my weekly unemployment certification, I'd definitely start taking a few rides soon. ATM I'm taking just under a gross $50 a week of grocery deliveries so that it doesn't impact my unemployment. That's probably around $15 in net


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ginseng41 said:


> If I could claim my net uber income instead of my gross on my weekly unemployment certification, I'd definitely start taking a few rides soon. ATM I'm taking just under a gross $50 a week of grocery deliveries so that it doesn't impact my unemployment. That's probably around $15 in net


Yes. You should claim you Net Income after expenses. Other threads on here that is the rule.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

haaaaaaaaa..omg 123 rides 7 days a week at $900 $8 .333 cents a ride net profit $300 omg dude.

haha 4.99 rating buck that..show me the money


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm worried that your opinion is going to trigger civil wars all over. People are rightfully terrified of this disease.



doggerel said:


> First off, unemployment is not going to be cut off or taken away from anyone. That is all federal money simply being distributed by the states. They can't get their hands on it.
> 
> I don't think anybody realizes how damaged the economy is going to be. Thousands of restaurants have laid off workers or closed down, and in a time of economic uncertainty a good number of them are NOT going to reopen. Add to that the fact that I just saw a poll that 75% of NJ residents will not go to the beach when it reopens, so people are not going to be spending or going out, because of fear.
> 
> ...


The far right has fantasies that they can intimidate the majority. They are only 40% of a given nation... they can't make the rest do as they want. They have neither the power nor the intelligence.

Until the Biden admin forces administration of however many vaccines are required, the 60% of Americans who aren't covid skeptics will refuse to go out like they did before. Naturally the hospitality industries will atrophy proportionally, the food preparation industries much less so.

It's brainlessly easy to create an driving app platform... the software already exists and the hardware is easy to come by. Nobody will miss either Uber or Lyft if they go under. When normalcy returns then even if neither company is around it won't matter... people will flock to the first alternative that presents itself on Google Play. (far right peeps rarely used either service)

Those who say "learn code"... heh... many don't have the basic patience to understand a computer program. We're in a serious behavioral economics crisis. Berkshire Hathaway dumped all its stock in airlines and half of it in Goldman Sachs. The virus is continuing unabated and will soon be the leading cause of death. It'll likely be zero population growth this year. The lesson? Viruses and capitalism don't mix. Government will have to take the lead... time to dig up that infrastructure bill and replace our old pipes and bridges, among other things. Elon Musk, Bill Gates, and Jeff Bezos say they have visions of the future... they got the money, time to hunt some heads.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

tcaud said:


> I'm worried that you are going to trigger civil wars all over. People are rightfully terrified of this disease.
> 
> 
> The far right has fantasies that they can intimidate the majority. They are only 40% of a given nation... they can't make the rest do as they want. They have neither the power nor the intelligence.
> ...


That's a pretty weird take on things, that seems counter-intuitive to what has happened here. I mean, it was a large and powerful communist government that placed us in this pass to begin with, by covering things up, lying to the world and making journalists and scientists vanish. It is possible this virus also slipped out of a government-run lab. This was not a failure of capitalism, but just the opposite!


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

doggerel said:


> That's a pretty weird take on things, that seems counter-intuitive to what has happened here. I mean, it was a large and powerful communist government that placed us in this pass to begin with, by covering things up, lying to the world and making journalists and scientists vanish. It is possible this virus also slipped out of a government-run lab. This was not a failure of capitalism, but just the opposite!


Only from your standpoint.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry*
> 
> *Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


Good! STAY HOME EVERYONE! More $$$ for me. Most of you whine & complain anyways about going 3 blocks in your cars & having to do actual work, just stay home & continue being lazy & I(& other drivers), will drive & make $$$.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> The past few days sitting at home I randomly turn on my app and have noticed that more times than not there is surge. Oddly enough, I'll go look at the rider app and see cars on the road. In checking right now, I'm sitting in the middle of a 1.6x surge with four cars on the road relatively close. This happens daily, so, I can see someone making good money now if they don't mind spreading disease to both family, friends and passengers..
> 
> However, my health is too important to me and I have a concern for others. I couldn't live with myself if I were the cause of someone else to die when I should have followed instruction and just stayed home. My preference is to follow state recommendation of staying home until covid threat is over. Especially, since I'm old enough to be considered in the high risk category to definitely stay home..


People like yourself who always go back to the "If you don't mind spreading disease" defense kill me... What do you think you were doing before this craziness... Our bodies have an Immune system for a reason. And as for Covid the mortality rate here is .002 of 1%.. which doesn't even compare to overdose deaths here much less cancer,heart disease....need I go on.

Stop calling people out for your insecurities if your scared stay home.. but shut up while doing it. I for one am sick of hearing your opinion. Which is what it is...I'm grown I know how to wash my hands and not touch my face...which is how covid spreads.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

The stupidity among the populace is astounding

Comparing the virus to OD's, heart disease & cancer?

Please name the last time any of those has killed 100,000 people in 3 months?

I'll wait



Uberguyken said:


> People like yourself who always go back to the "If you don't mind spreading disease" defense kill me... What do you think you were doing before this craziness... Our bodies have an Immune system for a reason. And as for Covid the mortality rate here is .002 of 1%.. which doesn't even compare to overdose deaths here much less cancer,heart disease....need I go on.
> 
> Stop calling people out for your insecurities if your scared stay home.. but shut up while doing it. I for one am sick of hearing your opinion. Which is what it is...I'm grown I know how to wash my hands and not touch my face...which is how covid spreads.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> Please name the last time any of those has killed 100,000 people in 3 months?


Cancer kills about 50,000 humans every month in the US; heart disease about 55,000.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Here's the failure in your attempt at logic

Trying to blame your failure on others covering up things is truly delusional. It's delusional for you to even trust them to begin with

If you expected China to do anything for us that just re-enforces how incompetent your ideology really is

Which is why 100,000 people have died & more on the way

1st thing should have been shutting down ALL air travel fro outside the US (& not let 40,000 people fly from China)

the passengers who did fly in should have been immediately quarantined (hospitals, military bases, etc..)

Instead we have morons who whine they have to wear a mask.

next moron I see who is whining about wearing a mask I'm peeing on their leg

Why should I have to wear pants & underwear to protect you from my urine?

Quit whining & do your part



doggerel said:


> That's a pretty weird take on things, that seems counter-intuitive to what has happened here. I mean, it was a large and powerful communist government that placed us in this pass to begin with, by covering things up, lying to the world and making journalists and scientists vanish. It is possible this virus also slipped out of a government-run lab. This was not a failure of capitalism, but just the opposite!





Jon Stoppable said:


> Cancer kills about 50,000 humans every month in the US; heart disease about 55,000.


now, which of those are airborne diseases which everyone can catch from others?

without the restrictions & shutdown the deaths would be a lot higher

based on current numbers the deaths are steadily increasing & show no signs of decreasing

here in Texas we've had as many cases & deaths in the past 20 days than we had in the 1st 48 days

all because morons won't take it seriously

oh well

more for me once the morons get the Rona &#129335;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

RobLinn said:


> The stupidity among the populace is astounding
> 
> Comparing the virus to OD's, heart disease & cancer?
> 
> ...


Here I'll just leave this here....

647,000 people died from heart disease LAST YEAR IN THE USA. In case your math skills suck....thats 161,000 every 3 months.... But hey we didn't shut the country down for that....


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

if I have cancer & cough in your face,

you won't catch cancer

if I have heart disease & cough in your face

you won't catch heart disease

if I have COVID19 & cough in your face

you will catch COVID19

it's never enough that others are concerned about others dying from a virus

people have to be stupid because they can't get the Margaritas at Applebee's

but you go right ahead & head on out

I'll be watching for your obituary amongst the others &#129335;&#127995;‍♂



Uberguyken said:


> Here I'll just leave this here....
> 
> 647,000 people died from heart disease LAST YEAR IN THE USA. In case your math skills suck....thats 161,000 every 3 months.... But hey we didn't shut the country down for that....
> View attachment 465928
> ...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> now, which of those are airborne diseases which everyone can catch from others?


Bear did not say they were.

Where bear lives, total mortality is up about 10% due to the virus.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

RobLinn said:


> if I have cancer & cough in your face,
> 
> you won't catch cancer
> 
> ...


Never stopped going out from the start of this mess. But thanks for giving me your permission.

So you go ahead and stick your head in the sand and keep drinking the Koolaid... You have my permission.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


He finds it u likely someone would make more than 1k a week. He must be a lazy driver or has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

RobLinn said:


> Here's the failure in your attempt at logic
> 
> *Trying to blame your failure on others covering up things is truly delusional. It's delusional for you to even trust them to begin with
> 
> If you expected China to do anything for us that just re-enforces how incompetent your ideology really is*


Are you talking to me?

Honestly, if so, you are making my point for me. I don't see how this is a rebuttal to anything I said, but instead, it is actually supporting evidence.

Government is not the answer to all of our problems, and in this case, the inept and corruptible nature of government exacerbated our troubles, if not caused them directly. The deification of government, and government-worship, it isn't coming from this side of the room.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

simtek130 said:


> He finds it u likely someone would make more than 1k a week. He must be a lazy driver or has no idea what he is talking about.


Nice work


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry*
> 
> *Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


With all said and done, I agree but there are a few gray areas that have not been expounded on, i.e., Uber has shot themself in the foot, as well as the federal, state, and municipal government that make and adhere to the department of transportation and product safety laws; the ones that are against self-driving or autonomous cars.
I also can add that there are more platforms than just the x platform rideshare vehicle. The platform that I drive under is comfort XL and select. And, you have the Uber black lux, SUV Lux etc, and many of these drivers have gone into the grocery shopping App Platforms and food delivery platforms. Some of these platforms do pay fairly well. The drivers that are on the X platforms can only get so many grocery orders in their car, and are at the bottom of the totem pole. The grocery and food pickup and delivery platforms are really paying good right now, and this makes it not worth while for drivers to go into the rideshare business. 
Also, I believe the government should have let the autonomous cars go on the road, and even though, they may be a risk for accidents; but not as such a risk as a tired Uber or Lyft driver that have been working long hours to make ends meet. 
I am one of the drivers that are now sitting at home getting paid by the covid-19 pua system, I seldom even see a taxi on the road. And, is this because of the pandemic pua unemployment paid to them more than what they were making. I also qualified for a small business loan from the pandemic SBA ppp payouts. I filed my application as a proprietor, and I did get enough money to make that month's car payment, and a new set of tires on my 2016 Buick Enclave, 
also paid Indiana's tag and title taxes and, unlimited car washes through Crew Carwash for 60 days.
And may I also state, that I am under quarantine because of my age and underlying health conditions, even with the state of Indiana extending their stay-at-home orders. And, I keep my drivers App ready when I need to go back to work. It's like this, I turn my driver's app on every morning and every evening, and I even check the Indianapolis international airport itinerary to wait and see how business is picking up. Also, how many Uber cars are waiting in the airport queue, which so far, it's hardly 1-5 most week days. 
And, I do read the news and stay updated on the covid-19 pandemic. And as per the media, when they make a serum or vaccine, things will be business as usual, and maybe the government will take another look at those self-driving cars, a project that Uber has just CANNED; go, go, GOOGLE, IT'S ALL YOURS NOW.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Nice work


The UE alone I can average 230 a 9 hr split day the postmates is because they have a challenge and it fun to see if I can find an area where I can do 45 deliveries in a day So far the best I found was $30 in a day


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Who is choosing lazy? Why is that even a discussion? Internalizing political debate that started with FDR. Self Employed don't pay into the UI system, it's others who should be mad at you if you want to look at it that way.

Mind your business, the problem with Anglo Society writ-large is nobody knows how to mind their own business. Capitalism is to blame because all your concerned with is if I make the same money for the same work as the other person. Who cares? You shouldn't. Some work harder but don't get paid more, others work less at the same job and get paid the same. The employment market is tight and always has been because if they fire you for being lazy as somebody would put it, they aren't necessarily going to hire somebody to fill that spot. In my experience they make the rest of us do more work but no upgrade in pay.

So like I said mind your own business I'm pretty sure there is a laundry list of things you need to accomplish that aren't getting your attention. 

I've generated over $1000 a week, 7 days a week, up to 11 hours a day via Postmates. I do it because I want to. But the other reason is I haven't gotten the PPP loan or the UI yet. I got a text from Calif EDD and I can now log-in to my UI account. I kept getting an E1001 error; In fact I still get the error when I got to certify my benefits, for which I'll only get one week because I earned more than the limit to get benefits.

Since they are going back to April 11th, that means since most people didn't get either their stimulus checks, EDIL or PPP demand fell into the toilet. Since late March most of the relief has kicked in, so demand has gone back up. Since most Gig Drivers are making more money to sit at home, that means there is more opportunity for me. 

I rather get paid to sit at home. If you want visual proof as to why I will be happy to show you. My mother passed away last year, my step father passed away a month and half ago. What myself and my sister haven't done it go though everything. Now that probate is pending those task have to be done, not to mention sorting out our own stuff so that when not if the court says we have to sell the house, I won't be rushing around making snap decisions. Not only that when I do move, I shouldn't need a full size Uhaul, I might be able to get away with a small rental at self storage or maybe less than that.

I don't understand, I look at this crisis as an opportunity not a set of unfortunate events that I have to make some sense of. If things go as planned, it's the back end of this crisis that looks really promising. I fully expect to exit the crisis much better than I went into it despite losing my stepfather.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

cry cry cry...... no one feels sorry for you. If you put your buisiness out in public it makes it everyone’s business now because you put it out there. You don’t like that then stay off the PUBLiC forum. It’s always the typical liberal that starts begging for sympathy when they don’t get the replies they like. So stop whining.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry*
> 
> *Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


Maybe Uber should stop stealing driver pay and padding their pockets and raise fares to.mske it a livable gig.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> When states re-open they will stop the UI payments.


No, they won't. The fed payments continue through July. State payments continue longer than that.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Yeah... I don't know how to feel about that. I feel optimistic that our great country can get back to excellence when states lift the stay at home orders, but I feel terrible about those who are really happy and comfortable with receiving their large dollar benefits. One of my close friends were one of the lucky ones to be getting paid as an Uber driver as "laid off", and he is already on a months long road trip across the US. If his UI stops while he is camping out in the middle of Arizona (one of his planned stops), I don't know what he will do.


Your friend is smart to take the time to do something he wouldn't be able to do if he was working 12 hours a day. People are happy because they are finally getting a break from the grind. You think large corps feel bad about the 1.5 trillion $ dumped into the stcok market by congess to keep their shares from sinking? Everyone will get back to work when this is over and bust their butts like they were before. In the meantime, why not enjoy the paid time off?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KDH said:


> Your friend is smart to take the time to do something he wouldn't be able to do if he was working 12 hours a day. People are happy because they are finally getting a break from the grind. You think large corps feel bad about the 1.5 trillion $ dumped into the stcok market by congess to keep their shares from sinking? Everyone will get back to work when this is over and bust their butts like they were before. In the meantime, why not enjoy the paid time off?


No, I agree with you. I think I chose my words incorrectly, so that is my fault. I don't feel bad that people are getting the unemployment benefits. Again, my wording was off... I do think that if people want to take a much needed vacation, they have every right to do so.

I am VERY happy that people are getting their deserved paid unemployment... especially those with underlying health concerns or those in high risk groups, and those with at-risk relatives living at home.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry*
> 
> *Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


What a lengthy way of saying, UBER DRIVERS NEED TO BE PAID BETTER. And realizing that many will happily sit at home instead of wasting 20minutes to drive a grocery cart laden cheapskate home from walmart for $4. 
Dont want to be part of the problem? Tip your driver CASH, exponentially more for shorter trips.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Wooooaaaa, another ride app platform from Uber?https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21273580/uber-hourly-flate-rate-longer-trips-multiple-stops



JPaiva said:


> What a lengthy way of saying, UBER DRIVERS NEED TO BE PAID BETTER. And realizing that many will happily sit at home instead of wasting 20minutes to drive a grocery cart laden cheapskate home from walmart for $4.
> Dont want to be part of the problem? Tip your driver CASH, exponentially more for shorter trips.


Hey y'all sink your teeth in this from Uber
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21273580/uber-hourly-flate-rate-longer-trips-multiple-stops


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Quicksilver 5 5 5 said:


> Wooooaaaa, another ride app platform from Uber?https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21273580/uber-hourly-flate-rate-longer-trips-multiple-stops
> 
> 
> Hey y'all sink your teeth in this from Uber
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21273580/uber-hourly-flate-rate-longer-trips-multiple-stops


$50 bux for the passenger = $3.75 per leg for us.... Still not doing multiple stop rides....


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> $50 bux for the passenger = $3.75 per leg for us.... Still not doing multiple stop rides....


That's my take-away as well. How much of the $50 will the driver see? I once did multiple stops for a customer who wanted to give me $40 cash off the app. I didn't do that and made over $100 on their trips. People are always looking for an angle (including drivers), so I'll give it a week before Pax figure out a way to game the system.


----------



## ldWesty (Dec 21, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


Does anyone think we're going to take a chance on catching covid-19 for $15 an hour?


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


Not sure why you are uneasy or why you are concerned about the amount of drivers are out there. Right now there are barely enough passengers out there.
I have started to drive on weekends again and I was busy but not unusual to drive 10-15 minutes to pick up someone. But that isn't so bad as there is almost no traffic.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> *Unemployment Payments; Possible Effects on the Rideshare Industry
> 
> Empty Roads*
> View attachment 458908
> ...


I live in Hunt Beach, CA. The surge rate last night went from 7pm to past 11pm when I fell asleep and it was 3.0x the fare. I turned it on just to.see the fares that would come in and it was a 5 mile XL ride which came it at $35. Tempted me to go out and drive but not worth risking the $1778 bi weekly PAP I'm getting.

Until Uber can match the PAP payouts, surge rates will continue to be up because drivers aren't going to go out, i mean I sure as hell am not! Its time for Uber/Lyft to feel the wrath of not bringing in enough money to pay the bills, deserves them right!!



Erik M said:


> I live in Hunt Beach, CA. The surge rate last night went from 7pm to past 11pm when I fell asleep and it was 3.0x the fare. I turned it on just to.see the fares that would come in and it was a 5 mile XL ride which came it at $35. Tempted me to go out and drive but not worth risking the $1778 bi weekly PAP I'm getting.
> 
> Until Uber can match the PAP payouts, surge rates will continue to be up because drivers aren't going to go out, i mean I sure as hell am not! Its time for Uber/Lyft to feel the wrath of not bringing in enough money to pay the bills, deserves them right!!


This is the Uber map as of 4:15pm 31/5/2020


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Erik M said:


> I live in Hunt Beach, CA. The surge rate last night went from 7pm to past 11pm when I fell asleep and it was 3.0x the fare. I turned it on just to.see the fares that would come in and it was a 5 mile XL ride which came it at $35. Tempted me to go out and drive but not worth risking the $1778 bi weekly PAP I'm getting.
> 
> Until Uber can match the PAP payouts, surge rates will continue to be up because drivers aren't going to go out, i mean I sure as hell am not! Its time for Uber/Lyft to feel the wrath of not bringing in enough money to pay the bills, deserves them right!!
> 
> ...


:smiles::smiles:Wow! Good for you friend! Here in Chicago, when I drive, I see almost no surges at all. And congrats on the $1778 bi weekly PAP! That is a lot of money. I totally understand your decision, and wish you well. :coolio:


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Thx and good luck to you. Stay safe out there with all the craziness. I hope you guys get PAP in illinois!!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Erik M said:


> Thx and good luck to you. Stay safe out there with all the craziness. I hope you guys get PAP in illinois!!


Yes, you too brother. Yeah, Chicago is not very safe now. I am trying to avoid the city as much as possible, but many times I'll get a ride from the suburbs straight into the city, and often I am seeing roads and exits blocked. I think some of the Uber drivers in Illinois are getting PAP... Take care! :coolio:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> Maybe pax will start appreciating us more after. One can only hope.
> And if the virus wont kill you,that McDonalds junk eventually will.


Passengers, Uber and Lyft appreciating us more might mean more pay in the future which we deserve.


----------



## MyLicPlateSaysUber (Apr 2, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> On the contrary, there might be some good surges on regular Uber and Uber Eats once this happens


I had a $36.75 bonus just recently. Another $18.00 bonus just a few days ago.


----------

